# Beersmith help



## OBeck (7/9/16)

Hi All,

I'm just getting to grips with Beersmith, I've been using it for a while (no where near its full potential) and have entered in all my equipment measurements. 

I was wondering if you could help me, when I see a recipe on here for a batch size for a different volume such as 34L that isn't already on the Beersmith app and is different to the size of my equipment, how do I go about scaling this to match my equipment? Do I have to add this into the app and just guess the specifics (eg the recipe author's trub loss, boil fermenter loss etc) of the authors equipment? Or is there some recognised values that will work? And if so what are they and will the volumes be accurate when I scale up or down to my equipment? 

I hope this makes sense, it's just a bit over my head at the moment!

Thanks!


----------



## mtb (7/9/16)

The Scale Recipe button will allow you to choose an equipment profile to scale to, Beersmith should take care of the rest


----------



## bevan (7/9/16)

If your using the app on a phone (not sure about tablet layout, though it should be close) when your in the recipe select the edit button then scroll down to the profiles for recipe section and select the scale recipe size. Sorted


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/9/16)

What I do when scaling recipes is to simply enter the original recipe specs of batch size and all ingredient amounts. I don't worry about equipment profiles of the original recipe. Then I hit scale recipe and bring it down (or up) to the batch size I intend on brewing it to. All the amounts then change to suit my intended batch size.


----------



## mtb (7/9/16)

Good point Bevan, he said he was using the app.. not the desktop version

Scale Recipe is a real pain in the ass to find via the app


----------



## OBeck (7/9/16)

Thanks guys, yeah my issue is I can scale it, it's just entering the initial recipe volume. Eg I've found a recipe I want to brew but it's 34L and there isn't a 34L equipment on the app. Do I add one and make up all of the finer details for a 34L mash tun? And if so, are there generic figures I add in? 

Once I have added the recipe it's pretty straightforward to scale down to my equipment size.


Thanks again.


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/9/16)

Can't you just change the batch size to 34 litres in the recipe design page then enter all ingredients as per the 34 litres, then scale them to whatever size you want to brew it to? You shouldn't need a 34L equipment profile to do that, but I don't have the app so I don't know how it works, I only have the desktop version. In that it doesn't matter what the equipment profile size is, you can manually edit the batch size.


----------



## jibba02 (7/9/16)

Firstly if you are only using the app, don't! It's a piece of shit!
Get the desktop version way easier to use and many more features.
Phone app is great to use as a timer on brew day but that's about it.


----------



## bevan (7/9/16)

OBeck said:


> Thanks guys, yeah my issue is I can scale it, it's just entering the initial recipe volume. Eg I've found a recipe I want to brew but it's 34L and there isn't a 34L equipment on the app. Do I add one and make up all of the finer details for a 34L mash tun? And if so, are there generic figures I add in?
> Once I have added the recipe it's pretty straightforward to scale down to my equipment size.
> Thanks again.


Id pick one of the equipment profiles that are over 50L i.e. something capable of putting out 34L of brew. Hope that helps


----------



## OBeck (8/9/16)

Cheers everyone, I think you've nailed it, stop using the app! I hadn't realised just how bad it was until looking at the desktop version. Issue sorted, thanks a lot!


----------

